# Rims



## Nocture (Jan 1, 2005)

Im just wondering if rims off a 1999 Sentra Limited would fit my 1994 Sentra Limited?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Ummm...I can't remmember what year they changed to the B15 chassi...but B14 and B13 rims are interchangable...they are both 4x100 bolt pattern.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Binger said:


> Ummm...I can't remmember what year they changed to the B15 chassi...but B14 and B13 rims are interchangable...they are both 4x100 bolt pattern.


b15 started in 2000, and b13 and b14 are interchangeable... but b15 arent...


----------

